# First yote gun!



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, last year my uncle took me out for my second coyote hunt. It was a geat trip with 7 dogs called in, 4 killed. I shot two of them. I then realized I would be spending less time chasing chukar and ducks, and more time after dogs. I finally picked up a dog gun. Got a Remington 700 ADL in 22-250 camo stock. Its the "Dicks sporting goods special" As far as i know, they dont make this gun for anyone else. I am pretty pumped. It of course came with a scope, but i will be picking something else up for it. I think i'll be mounting the "Coyote special" on it. The gun i used last year had this scope and i really liked it. Anyway, looking forward to being more of a part of this forum and posting my experiences with the new purchase.

Carson


----------



## Mad220860 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds like a very nice rifle! I am looking for a yote rifle as well and have decided i want a 223 but not sure exactly what bolt rifles would be the best bang for ur buck and accurate? Any ideas?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How big is your budget Mad ? If you are price conscious look at the Savage Edge, you'll be hard pressed to find a more accurate at any price.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Don is the savage edge and the savage axis the same gun? I don't see any edges listed on the savage site.


I think they are?
Seems like Ford sued Savage for naming a gun after there Edge car ?
So Savage renamed it Axis?
Not 100% sure if this is correct but what I was told ????

Didn't mean to hijack your thread

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yep they are the same thing just a different name and yep they are a good gun. I got one in a 22-250 and its printing half inch groups with 50gr bergers


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jon, you're right. There was legal wrangling about it. Hence the name change. I always get it mixed up too. Mad220860 I second what Don said. The 700 is an awesome gun too. Congrats on your yote killer rabbit_slayer ! Post some pics so we can see it ! Don likes pictures.....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

rabbit_slayer16 said:


> Well, last year my uncle took me out for my second coyote hunt. It was a geat trip with 7 dogs called in, 4 killed. I shot two of them. I then realized I would be spending less time chasing chukar and ducks, and more time after dogs. I finally picked up a dog gun. Got a Remington 700 ADL in 22-250 camo stock. Its the "Dicks sporting goods special" As far as i know, they dont make this gun for anyone else. I am pretty pumped. It of course came with a scope, but i will be picking something else up for it. I think i'll be mounting the "Coyote special" on it. The gun i used last year had this scope and i really liked it. Anyway, looking forward to being more of a part of this forum and posting my experiences with the new purchase.
> 
> Carson


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Jon, you're right. There was legal wrangling about it. Hence the name change. I always get it mixed up too. Mad220860 I second what Don said. The 700 is an awesome gun too. Congrats on your yote killer rabbit_slayer ! Post some pics so we can see it ! Don likes pictures.....


Pictures are helpful to those of us who can't read !


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

haha! I'll take some pictures and post them up when i get my scope mounted after work tomorrow. Headed out this weekend for the opener of Forest Grouse, and will be siting it in, then calling some dogs where i've seen them while looking for Sage Grouse.


----------



## Mad220860 (Aug 26, 2012)

youngdon said:


> How big is your budget Mad ? If you are price conscious look at the Savage Edge, you'll be hard pressed to find a more accurate at any price.


 my budget is around 500 give or take right now seems like there is a ton of different options out there! I know for sure i want pin point accuracy! Hows the savage axis for accuracy?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Go w/ Savage....Great deals on gunbroker.com....


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Mad220860 said:


> my budget is around 500 give or take right now seems like there is a ton of different options out there! I know for sure i want pin point accuracy! Hows the savage axis for accuracy?


Like I said half inch groups with mine. Its pretty hard to complain about that.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

rabbit_slayer16 said:


> haha! I'll take some pictures and post them up when i get my scope mounted after work tomorrow. Headed out this weekend for the opener of Forest Grouse, and will be siting it in, then calling some dogs where i've seen them while looking for Sage Grouse.


 Dont forget the Skillet Grouse, they are pretty tasty!!


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Got my Nikon Coyote Special 4.5x9 mounted and bore sited. I also got some camo form and put it on the barrel, and on the black rings of the mount.


100_1049 by cfillin, on Flickr


100_1050 by cfillin, on Flickr

Cant wait to shoot it on saturday.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

looks pretty good


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

There ya go ! Looks great !! I love my Coyote Special. Some guys hate the circles but not me. Never had an issue with em.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> There ya go ! Looks great !! I love my Coyote Special. Some guys hate the circles but not me. Never had an issue with em.


 I personally have never used one but every review I have ever got on them people allways said they may not have been a huge fan when they first started to use the coyote special but when they got used to it they loved it.


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

poe said:


> I personally have never used one but every review I have ever got on them people allways said they may not have been a huge fan when they first started to use the coyote special but when they got used to it they loved it.


My uncle has them and loves them. I personally have not shot rifles too much. I'm a bird hunter, and hunt deer with a muzzle loader. I think i'll enjoy the circles though. Little more confidence in longer range shots


----------



## kasjb (Aug 22, 2012)

I love savage cant go wrong with em Ill be looking for a new one around that caliber.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Nice gun rabbit slayer, that should definitely do the trick!

I'll throw my experience out there too, that Savage's are incredible. I have the Axis in 22-250 and couldn't be happier with my groups. I'm so happy with the gun, I actually want to buy another Savage 22-250 but maybe on a higher end model. Only thing I didn't like about the Axis was the trigger pull was real heavy. For like $80 (I think) I purchased the Rifle Basix trigger and it made shooting much easier and improved my groups.

Rabbit Slayer, what part of Utah are you from?


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

sos1inmesa said:


> Nice gun rabbit slayer, that should definitely do the trick!
> 
> I'll throw my experience out there too, that Savage's are incredible. I have the Axis in 22-250 and couldn't be happier with my groups. I'm so happy with the gun, I actually want to buy another Savage 22-250 but maybe on a higher end model. Only thing I didn't like about the Axis was the trigger pull was real heavy. For like $80 (I think) I purchased the Rifle Basix trigger and it made shooting much easier and improved my groups.
> 
> Rabbit Slayer, what part of Utah are you from?


Northern. I'm about 20 mintues away form Down Town SLC. We travel quite long distances to get into good dogs though. I've got some places closer that my friends family ranch sheep on that i'm sure i can go call some dogs on


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Sweet! Take some pics of your hunts... there's some pretty country all around up there. We spend a good amount of time up in the Logan area.


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

I called quite a bit on saturday and sunday morning but forgot the camera. Grouse tomorrow, then after dogs on sunday. I'll take the camera and post up a report.

Logan is very nice area. I enjoy chasing birds up there once in awhile


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice 700! My wife bought me the same gun for Christmas but in a 243. LOVE IT!!!! I put a Redfield 3x9 and it shoots like a dream.


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

It'd a nice gun here is my first coyote gun. Its a Remington 700 adl Its a .243 and has a 4-12 Bushnell banner on it. I bought all for $400.


----------

